# good hacking- where to concentrate livery yard search SW London



## robthecob (21 December 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I have spent the last week researching livery yards commutable from Richmond Surrey and now my head is spinning. 

I only have one requirement and that is that the hacking is great as that is all we do. We are currently in Herts and the hacking is amazing, will we get something like that doen there? I will need part livery and am willing to commute up to 40 mins from Richmond to the new yard.

I'm off for a drive tomorrow to check out some areas so any advice on where to head to would be great.


----------



## LynH (22 December 2013)

If you go out on the A3 Parwood in Normandy has amazing facilities and good hacking. There is also Heathfields in Worplesdon which has a lovely friendly atmosphere. Ash/Pirbright ranges are great for hacking and there are quite a few good yards around that area also Chobham Common is good for hacking so worth a try and accessible via M3. If you look on the South East board there are quite a few posts about livery in this area. One poster there AKeeling has a lovely yard nr Bisley with nice liveries and staff and has good access for hacking on the ranges so might be worth sending her a PM.


----------



## cremedemonthe (22 December 2013)

Wimbledon Village stables and Ridgway stables, both of which I used to work at (repairing and fitting saddlery) you'll have access to plenty of good hacking with little road work, both are in SW19 with approx 3,000 acres on the commons and parks to ride in.

www.ridgwaystables.co.uk/&#8206;


www.wvstables.com


----------



## Shay (22 December 2013)

Ditto Wimbledon Village.  Also try Holly Lodge - right in the middle of Richmond Park.  LynH's suggestions are good - but a little far out given the breadth of yards you have with direct access to either Richmond Park itself or Wimbledon Common.  If you want to step a little further out of London try the A3 corridor.  Chessington and Claygate are 10 minutes down the A3 with about 8 yards and hacking into Arbrook Common and  Prince's Covert - albeit with a bit more road work than for WVS or Holly Lodge.


----------



## EmmyMD (22 December 2013)

Holly lodge isn't cheap but is a very nice yard.
Plenty in chessington/claygate way, if you don't mind a bit of roadwork


----------



## Princess willow (22 December 2013)

Hi rob I am at a yard on drift road (between Windsor/Maidenhead) ... About 25mins drive from you   There are a few of us living or working in and around London and commuting so a really friendly buzz in evening and weekend. The hacking is fantastic! Hundreds of acres of farmland (don't have to go on the road) with forest.  And canter tracks.  Really beautiful area and quite a few happy hackers on the yard. We do bbq/Halloween/Christmas parties - really sociable and it's really really flexible.  There is turnout all year round and the walker is included in the price.  The website is www.akw-equestrian.com and Annabel is the person to speak to. She runs the yard.  Good luck in the search!!! ; )


----------



## Ruth17 (22 December 2013)

I'm in Headley near Epsom and the hacking is lovely. Also Effingham area is great too and within your time limit


----------



## Tash88 (5 January 2014)

Is turnout a priority as well? If you want regular i.e. every day/every other day turnout then the yards in Wimbledon wouldn't be suitable, not sure about Holly Lodge though. I live near Richmond and Claygate/Chessington would be about a 40 minute drive, more at busy times of day.


----------



## arizonahoney (8 January 2014)

Effingham, Bookham, the Horsleys, Ockham all within your 40 minutes and with good hacking. I'm fairly certain you would get bored pretty quickly with Wimbledon Common and Richmond Park, plus there is b*gger all turnout to be had at those yards!


----------



## 1blondemane (27 January 2014)

Hi
I live in the same area and been doing the journey to Surrey for 8 years now...I know ALL the yards!
Claygate-Good option-try Manor farm or Aprils livery-woodstock lane.
Cobham-Great option-good riding..try Ockham lane Stables. Gasston farm is another good option. Cobham Park.
Epsom-amazing riding-Try Woodruffes, Gasstons, The Durdans
Headley-Further-Gonna be atleast 45 mins-try Hallega.

Good luck..


----------



## 1blondemane (27 January 2014)

Another option is Bookham and Great Bookham equestrian centre....


----------



## Lozz1uk (28 March 2014)

About 20 years ago (!) I used to ride out from a farm off the effingham common road (hook farm, it's still there) and we used to be able to hack for about 4 hours in at least 3 different directions. Really was fantastic even though the m25 and a3 are so close it's just an area really well catered for by bridle ways, I miss it!


----------

